# Seven dogs dead after American Airlines flight



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Seven dogs dead after American Airlines flight - CNN.com

Main reason I don't ship.

This is sad, but you guys gotta read some of the comments left as well. Some of these people are off their rocker.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I loled at the puppy mill comment.
Whut duh eff is she talking about?

Poor dogs though. RIP


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh man how scary!! and the reason I do not fly dogs in the summer unless they have climate control. delta and Continental are the only ones with climate control. AA should have never flew with the dogs that hot!! How horrible!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I told myself I would only fly with a dog,if I could get it certified in therapy,so it could come with me.
I use to work in an airport. I wont EVER stick my dogs in those planes.
Not to mention how they load them onto the plane 1/2 the time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I fly dogs all the time and had never had and issue it is just sad when things go wrong. You cannot fly with a therapy dog, you can only fly with service dogs and they are two different things. Service dogs require special training, almost any dog can be a therapy dog.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That really sucks!How horrible for those poor dogs!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was under the impression Therapy dogs could fly too. Guess I was mistaken.


----------

